# Two Eyed Jack Offspring



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So in reading a thread where TEJ is in the bloodlines I am finding comments to their demeanor. Fill me in  My ex owned two of them while we were married and they were both nice horses but his gray was phenomenal! 

What does the grapevine say and why do they have a reputation?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have ridden some TEJ horses and our horse Zorro is TEJ bred from what my husband remembers.(we don't have his papers) He remembers when the rodeo company bought him for a pickup horse. They sold him to my husband because he was bucking everyone off and my husband got along with him quite well. He still bucks, but not like he used to.

The ones I rode could be ill tempered and nervous. I found they are one person horses. Zorro is my husbands horse and you can tell. I can't stand to ride him, I pony him for his exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahh that would explain the other I saw that was gorgeous but was known to buck. I didn't realize TEJ's were known for that so the two we had were an exception


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

My step mom used to have a two eyed jack girl in her pedigree she was amazing... She was a barrel racer but ended up with navicular by the time my step mom had gotten her. When I was a young girl I used to go into her stall and groom her for hours everyday since she was stall bound by navicular. Despite years off of work she maintained her muscle mass though.

her registered name was miss two shoes when she raced her gait was super short and choppy and she threw dirt clods everywhere... She only knew two speeds stop and go, no walk in her not even on the ground even after navicular set in which forced her into a shelter with run for the majority of the rest of her life


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I personally have not had any experience with one, but from what i have heard im not sure that i want to. Major buckers that could get down right nasty. A very close friend of mine had one years and years ago (was sired by two eyed jack) that once he bucked you off, he would come after you. 

But from other people i have heard how wonderful they are. So just like any bloodline there are going to be lovers and haters. But this bloodline seems to have alot of haters.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I, personally, really like the line. My Dad rode a lot of them while he was riding for Billy Allen back in the 70's and we used to own 2 of them. Watch Old Joe ended up being a perfect kid horse...if a bit on the lazy side. Watch Ol' Man ended up being sold to someone as a breeding stud. I can remember riding him when I was really young, like 7 or 8 to show him off in his sale video. He was one of those all around horses that did reining and team roping and western pleasure.

I don't recall that Dad ever said any he rode had nasty temperaments. I know the 2 we had, neither had a mean bone in their body.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sierra has a TEJ mare.. 

PENNEY the horse

I actually knew Penney before Sierra ever bought her from my ex-stepmom a few years ago and I had ridden her a few times. Penney is pretty marish but she's not one to give you trouble. She's a good horse, Sierra does trails and running events with her.. She will try her rider, or be lazy about picking things up and if you push her she'll get ****y but if you stay after her she'll do what you want. She's also a pretty big horse.. 

All in all I like TEJ horses.. I've been around a few others besides Penney and haven't ever had any real problems with them.


----------



## fly123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been a round a few. They usually are pretty good horses but do tend to bond with one person more and the ones I knew did buck but not rodeo buck and were slightly nervous horses. As far as I could tell they made decent intermediate riding horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had learned the hard way that they seem to be one person horses. 
A small purebred registered ranch that I had worked for in OR provided some ranch horses. One in my string was a big black TEJ horse. I got along with him just fine, so if I invited someone out It is customary to give them the gentlest horse out of your syring. In my mind it was the black horse. That horse managed to face plant, lawn dart and road rash everyone I put on him. Pretty soon it came to be the punishment as who had to ride him if someone came to help. 

I put a friend on him on shipping day that was 6'6", he had hell with him. So since we hd to get trucks loaded we didn't saddles when we swapped horses because we needed trucks loaded and gone before the storm came. I could ride him with no stirrups sorting calves off as we loaded, no problem. ( his stirrups wouldn't fit me if ran up, and I wanted to prove a point..haha)

Same thing with Zorro, we works great for my husband. Me, I can't get nothing out of him. We fight each other and he will cheat me something horrible roping. I can barely catch him, but if the husband walks out there he will walk up and put his head in the halter...grrrr....lol...


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My horse has Two Eyed Jack in her, hes her great great great grandfather.

If I'm correct he was a halter horse, right?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, he was a Halter and Wastern Pleasure horse - inducted in the AQHA Hall of Fame in 2007.. His offspring went off in different directions though, from barrel racing, ranch work, to Western Pleasure.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I know our big TEJ gray horse was the nicest horse around and loved everyone. No one rode the other one buy the ex and he always seemed so nice. I did see Monty at the fair last night, the guy my ex sold him to after our divorce, he said "Jack" was a rank rodeo bronc bucker and he didn't keep him. Said he got hurt real bad when he got tossed and ended up in the hospital. 

So out of the two we had one good one and one that was good at our place.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've ridden a couple, one that fit the reputation of being cold backed and could buck like no other when it suited his fancy and one that was darn lazy. My grandpa used to say that was one line he didn't care for, he didn't think they had enough between the ears. Is it true? I don't have enough experience with them to say.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I believe it was a question about my horse' bloodlines that started this. (Pedigree- good, bad or ugly) My mare is TEJ line, and she is WONDERFUL - calm, willing and very sweet and also very athletic. However, since TEJ is back several generations, as I assume is the case with most of the horses mentioned, there is plenty of other blood in her, too. Attributing any or all of her temperament to one horse several generations back seems a little illogical to me since there are so many other horses contributing their traits. Just a thought.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's what I think about as well. Most the horses my Dad rode were either direct offspring of TEJ himself or of his son, Watch Joe Jack (who was the sire of both the horses we owned). We've talked a lot about the horses he used to ride back in those days and he said he mostly liked the TEJ bred horses.

So much of a horse's temperament comes from the dam side as well.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Customcanines said:


> I believe it was a question about my horse' bloodlines that started this. (Pedigree- good, bad or ugly) My mare is TEJ line, and she is WONDERFUL - calm, willing and very sweet and also very athletic. However, since TEJ is back several generations, as I assume is the case with most of the horses mentioned, there is plenty of other blood in her, too. Attributing any or all of her temperament to one horse several generations back seems a little illogical to me since there are so many other horses contributing their traits. Just a thought.


It did but just out of curiousity. Every line, like every breed, will have it's good and bad


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I imagine what they are crossed with makes a big difference, like mentioned above.

Sometimes two goods don't always make better!LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I imagine what they are crossed with makes a big difference, like mentioned above.


Most definitely. The one I rode that was the gnarly bucker was TEJ & Hancock bred....pretty sure that being cold backed was inevitable with that cross :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Most definitely. The one I rode that was the gnarly bucker was TEJ & Hancock bred....pretty sure that being cold backed was inevitable with that cross :lol:


Ack! LOL....oh my that just sounds like the devils spawn to me!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

My mare goes back to TEJ. Skip Autumn Summer Quarter Horse

She's too lazy to buck. She's a great mare for me though I can see where she would be too lazy for others. We just trail ride so a bit of laziness doesn't bother me.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I've both owned and worked with TEJs and found them to be pretty decent for the most part.There's the odd one that was a bit crazy,but then every line has some of those. The QH breeding operation where I used to work dealt heavily in TEJ bloodlines,and boy did they have alot of nice horses;used for everything from roping,ranch, halter, pleasure,and even some english. A number of the studs there had alot of TEJ and they were all very quiet and well mannered. I've owned a couple of TEJ mares.Both were super quiet and went on to be kids mounts. I currently own a filly with alot of TEJ,so we'll see what she's like once she's weaned and comes home and I start working with her.
Also,alot depends on what it's crossed with,as someone mentioned already.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Most definitely. The one I rode that was the gnarly bucker was TEJ & Hancock bred....pretty sure that being cold backed was inevitable with that cross :lol:


Haha...sounds like a good cross for rodeo horses to me...


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

We have a 3 yr old TEJ Mare she's double bred with some Zan Parr Bar, she's smart nice temperament but has a bit of a stubborn streak (side effect of being intelligent i think)

I've noticed once you teach her something she has it down pat.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

What's a two eyed Jack?!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Two Eyed Jack is a Hall of Fame Quarter Horse.. He was very successful in Halter and Western Pleasure, but also earned points in hunt seat, working cow horse, and reining. and then went on to be a top sire of many disciplines ranging from Western Pleasure, Barrel Racing, and many successful Ranch horses.

Here..This is a pretty good read for someone that is unfamiliar with bloodlines
http://dragginassranch.homestead.com/twoeyedjack.html


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Two Eyed Jack was a stud back in the 60's and 70's. He was a well known sire of many champion halter and performance horses.
Quarter Horse Directory - Two Eyed Jack


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ledge said:


> We have a 3 yr old TEJ Mare she's double bred with some Zan Parr Bar, she's smart nice temperament but has a bit of a stubborn streak (side effect of being intelligent i think)
> 
> I've noticed once you teach her something she has it down pat.


This.

We have a foundation broodmare who's foals still have Two Eyed Jack on their papers. (her youngest is two) We are done breeding and are considering selling her.

Mare is insanely intelligent. Sweet and easy going. 

The majority of her foals have her personality but the looks of the sire.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Haha...sounds like a good cross for rodeo horses to me...


He would have been a fantastic bronc! He wasn't worth a darn for much else unless you worked the living daylights out of him first. Thankfully, he wasn't mine :lol:


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

We have a mare who we've owned for quite a few years with TEJ on her papers, and Shes a beautiful, quite broodmare with quite a stubborn streak! Her foals seem to be the same way, the filly who was on her when we bought her was the first horse I ever trained, and she was full of attitude, ****y days and would consistently be testing me. Also one of the smartest horses I've ever ridden. Only one I've ever trusted enough to ride out bareback and bridleless! I ride her sister now (same dam) and she's got the same attitude and threw the girl who started her a couple times, but she tries hard, and once you establish that your the boss, not her, she is a different horse, softens right up and sweet as sugar!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

